# company trucks or your own truck



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> How does that work in the business favor?



Less liability.
Lower insurance costs.
Lower overhead.
No vehicle related headaches.
Employees have an incentive to take care of their vehicle.

I figure that it's much easier to pay each employee $500 a month to be completely done with it. It's more time and money for the lease/note/insurance and you still have to be responsible for managing the repairs, maintenance, tags & title, inspections, etc.




ejorgy said:


> im just curious because i see multiple company trucks with the same company driving around town and wonder how their company can afford all of it.


In many instances, the company goes through a fleet leasing agency. They take delivery from a local dealership and then they turn in the vehicle after it reaches a certain mileage. In the meantime, they pay a monthly cost per vehicle and the leasing agency takes care of the rest.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Cole in Canada there is a line between contractor and employee and depending on the intricacies you would not be able to write off vehicle expenses.
> 
> Are you telling me the IRS lets people write off their vehicle that they use to drive to work everyday?
> 
> ...


Yes as an employee if you are getting reimbursed for driving then you can write off there vehicle. If they weren't getting reimbursed then it get's harder to write it off. 



tedanderson said:


> Less liability.
> Lower insurance costs.
> Lower overhead.
> No vehicle related headaches.
> ...


I think it really depends on each company because the milage for me works out to about 40k a year I can write off. IMO that helps me more than relying on another persons vehicle.

Cole


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That's a lot of miles Cole, about 140k?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Write offs aside, its much more professional , IMO, to have my crew roll up in lettered vehicles that are well maintained and not dripping oil. To Coles point


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Write offs aside, its much more professional , IMO, to have my crew roll up in lettered vehicles that are well maintained and not dripping oil. To Coles point


Good point.

Separates you from the "two Chucks and a truck". It gives the customer peace of mind that their project is being handled, professionally.

That level of service and professionalism dictates a higher price.

Hmmmm.

I'm starting to turn the corner on this argument, I think.

Thanks J.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> That's a lot of miles Cole, about 140k?


About 70k miles a year. We travel for work have gone as far as NC. But Mo, IA, MN, IL are pretty common.


56.5 cents per mile for business miles driven.
24 cents per mile driven for medical or moving purposes.
14 cents per mile driven in service of charitable organizations.

http://www.irs.gov/uac/2013-Standar...ent-per-Mile-for-Business,-Medical-and-Moving


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I wont go more than 45 miniutes. ...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Jaws said:


> I wont go more than 45 miniutes. ...


45 min radius is about 100,000 people not a very big market.:thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> About 70k miles a year. We travel for work have gone as far as NC. But Mo, IA, MN, IL are pretty common.
> 
> 56.5 cents per mile for business miles driven.
> 24 cents per mile driven for medical or moving purposes.
> ...


I ment 70 :laughing: for some reason I was thinking you said 80 grand but I knew it was like 56 cents a mile or something like that


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

My truck leaks nothing. It is well maintained. In fact it is the largest truck and most organized truck with the company's name on it. It also holds the most tools. Mine.....all mine.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I wont go more than 45 miniutes. ...


We are usually with in 15 mins but no more then 30


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

When I did new construction and maintenance work, and would be on site for months on end, it was common for employees to drive the personal vehicle to the jobsite, and just show up to the job box every morning. Now, where being on the same job two weeks at a time is a "big" job, or doing service work, it works better to drive a company truck from the shop.

If you can get away with it, it saves the company a lot of money having the employees report to the jobsite, not just from the vehicle expense, but also windshield time. Just doesn't work for my current situation.


----------

